# No cypress mulch in florida? giving up.



## spark678 (Sep 3, 2011)

I live in Tampa, FL and thought that I could find plenty of pure cypress mulch being in the south east but had no luck. Tried HD, Lowes, Ace and a few garden places but they were all blends . I think I may go with the sand/ soil mix. How many bags and what ratio would you put into a 7x3 enclosure? Also would 8" high or less be ok for a baby tegu? Is there any other substrates that are not so messy? Thanks!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats crazy, we have it all over in TN. We even have it in the garden section in Walmart. I have noticed its seasonal tho, and very hard to find in fall/winter so maybe its just not in season right now? You might try the 100% organc Sphagnum Peat. It comes in big white bags, ususally, and I use it for substrate in several of my enclosures. :3


----------



## spark678 (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks for the tip! yeah my guess is that it is seasonal. I was looking at this today at HD. It is a cypress blend and the secondary wood is Hinoki Cypress. Would this work? Someone said on another forum they were using that just fine. 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xmi/R-100348882/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 3, 2011)

As long as its a blend of just cypress, I believe it should be fine. Just read the fine-print to be sure theres no Cedar or Pine ingredients also included. :3


----------



## spark678 (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_20248-84238-20248_0__?productId=3111143&Ntt=cypress&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dcypress&facetInfo=

I also found this. I may go with the "no float cypress" ive seen several people using this stuff. Thanks!


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow spark, I'm surprised. We are about an hour from tampa and it's everywhere. Even the kangaroo gas station has stacks out front! Hardware stores, etc. maybe make some phone calls. If you can get it anywhere FL is the place! Lol. Good luck!


----------



## spark678 (Sep 4, 2011)

im suprised too! jdp where are you located?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm over in nevada and I can't find it in pet stores, we got 2 petco's and 2 petsmarts and a few smaller pet stores and even they don't have it, lowes, ace, wal-mart, and home depot ain't got it either been using eco-earth which suprisingly is really nice


----------



## got10 (Sep 4, 2011)

I think being cypress is out of the wetlands, Its getting a little harder to be able to harvest the old wood due to envioremental preservation issues .

i have been using a soil sand mixture with news paper from my paper shredder thrown in . it works quite well and is very tunnel worthy too


----------

